# Captain's Courses



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Maritime License Training Co. is opening a new maritime school in Orange, Texas. Class wil be starting in August 2013. If interested PLEASE leave contact info, and you will be contacted soon...


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Maritime licences training Co. in Orange Texas will be starting it's first OUPV (6 pack) and 100 ton classes on August 14, 2013. For info on the classes please PM me with your contact info asap.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

The OUPV classes will be held at night from 5pm till.... The 100 ton Classes will be held durring the day from 8am till 5pm.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

The classes are beginnig to fill up. Please go to www.maratimelicensetraining.com for class discription. You can e-mail me at [email protected] . Thank you all !!!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Maratime link busted*

http://www.maritimelicensetraining.com/ is the link. Mespilled. :brew:



Capt.Chris said:


> The classes are beginnig to fill up. Please go to www.maratimelicensetraining.com for class discription. You can e-mail me at [email protected] . Thank you all !!!


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

www.maritimelicensetraining.com It opens for me. The site was having some upgrades done to it.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

OUPV class starts this wednesday, A couple spots still available. the 100 ton class starts on the 21st.


----------

